# Frye Is On Notice; Thomas Has 'No Favorite'



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> One day after the Knicks veered from embarrassment to excitement before losing to the San Antonio Spurs, Coach Isiah Thomas stressed the need for consistency.
> 
> “We got to get to a point where we can sustain intensity, concentration and energy,” Thomas said Tuesday after practice. He repeated that message numerous times during a 10-minute meeting with members of the news media.
> 
> ...


Link

What did I tell you guys? Isiah admits he needs to run some plays for Frye so he can get that confidence up.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

2 for 11 from the field against the Nuggets. Take him out the starting line up Isiah. 

Thanks
Kitty


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

One down one to go! 

Bowen and his tricky moves should be fined, but need to be thanked by Isiah Thomas (Lies, lies, lies, Isiah is scared to bench Francis, Marbury, and Q.Rich). Crawford belongs in the Starting Lineup only because he has been the only Guard that could co-exist with Marbury (in his NBA career), plus Marbury is the only person that trust Crawford judgement. 
Marbury helped Crawford have an All-Star performance vs Nuggets, I guess to presuede Isiah in giving Crawford the Starting SG role. Although I like Nate Robinson to be the first Guard off the bench rather than Crawford or Francis. As much as Crawford belongs in the Starting lineup he will not give us that All-Star performance he gave in the Denver game but he is guaranteed to give us alot of that silly turnover he made seconds before he hit that game shot in the Denver game. 

I must admitt Q.Richardson has been playing great since the start of the season. However I doubt if he will give half of that energy & effort if he was comming off the bench to backup Jared Jefferies. 

All the members who believe that Frye should be comming off the bench, and Lee should be starting in his place because Lee brings all the things that starting center Curry lack, I have to agree 100% with that. However, Lee also brings out the best in bench players Nate, Balkman, and Collins (Pure Defense to create their offense). 
I like Channing Frye skillz in his 2nd season comming off the bench alongside of Lee, Balkman, and Nate though (Pure Hustle & Energy from players that like to play together). 

Little been said about player-coach-Malik Rose and what he brings to these young players (ENFORCER). Somehow Curry and Frye feel alot better on the court when Malik Rose is on the court with them. 

The next three games vs the Rockets, Spurs, and Cavs will be a great TEST for the Knicks Starting Frontcourt Players Curry, Frye, and Q.Richardson. 
We will see just how much help they really need from the Knicks DEFENSIVE-BENCH-Players (Malik, Lee, Balkman, and Cato).


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Hmm any day now Isiah, you waiting for a written invitation, Frye is brutal get him out of the starting line up *NOW.*


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

^i say trade him while he is still worth something(-same goes for every other Knicks player)


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

alexander said:


> ^i say trade him while he is still worth something(-same goes for every other Knicks player)


You trade away a player after 6 bad games?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Frye is riding the bench rofl.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

alexander said:


> ^i say trade him while he is still worth something(-same goes for every other Knicks player)


Frye goes from franchise player to bum - in a New York minute ? Wow!!!?


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Yao did not have to worry about Frye or Curry from stopping him from doing what he wanted. 

In the 7th game Duncan did not have to worry about Frye & Curry from stopping him from doing whatever he wated to do. 


*The Knicks played better with just Kurt Thomas Manning the Center & PF position.* 

Coach Isiah Thomas is blind to see that Curry needs an Enforcer at the PF position that will play dirty and block oponents out so Curry can score or rebound. 
And Channing Frye never played a decent game last season with Curry alongside of him. Frye could use Jerome James & Jared Jefferies or Lee alongside of him. 

*It is starting to show that the Knicks Starting Front-Court of Frye & Curry is the reason for 80% of their loses this season. And everyone is looking at Marbury, Francis, and Crawford while the Knicks BIG Problem stands 6.11 and 7.0 looking to play the same position.*


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

You got that right Kiya our best option is either place Curry alongside Rose or Lee. The Curry and Frye experiment is failing miserably.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

I wouldn't mind seeing Frye come off the bench with Lee and Nate, and Balkman.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

there is a question that needs to asked he because I am seeing where this is headed .

would you risk some early more losses and growing pains to give the frye/curry duo a chance?

because thats what it comes down to and i've seen enough to believe it can work well.

curry can play on the perimeter , he can hit the 15 fter and can drive past the avg. center on occasion so even he can play out the post to get channing some easy touches near the basket.

frye despite his billing is no different from any other big without an overwhelming game, he needs his confidence built up in game situations, he needs easy shots basically and its zeke shots to get them for him , if he misses them its on channing , but as a building block of the team he needs to succeed for the knicks to succeed.

at this juncture i am firmly against benching frye even though its fairly easy to see Lee and malik work better with eddy, I am placing it in Zeke's lap to buckle and play Pick and roll ball if only to frye started .

marbury francis and crawford all excel at this play when they run it consistently and at the end of these games they can use their faith built up all game to run zeke's offense , becase the biggest flaw of the season I've seen isn't channing its that the guards dont trust any1 but Qrich with the ball.

and that breed a whole new batch of issues, they stop running the offense too soon and start freelancing and the knciks cant win consistently doing that


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Frye is in sophmore slump mode for real. This is a tough call for Isiah. You don't want to kill the kid's confidence but clearly David Lee is playing better in all facets of the game. This Curry/Frye combo may never work.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Grinch,*

I like Curry, too. I just think that Lee works very well with Frye and the high energy guys. When Frye plays with these guys, he seems to play at a higher level. Curry plays the same (energy-wise) no matter who he is playing with. I certainly think that Eddy could benefit from more space...space that Frye could help provide by hitting some jumpers. I don't think IT should have scrapped that part of the offense, entirely. I wonder if he did it because LB used it as a staple? Kiyaman is right...we have some serious chemistry problems. Not personality (that I know of), but just chemistry on the court.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Chan said:


> You trade away a player after 6 bad games?


yup, it's much more better than trading away a player after 66 bad games


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> there is a question that needs to asked he because I am seeing where this is headed .
> 
> would you risk some early more losses and growing pains to give the frye/curry duo a chance?
> 
> ...


Keep allowing Frye to start and let the L's continue to mount. By the time Jan rolls around the Bulls will be licking their chops once again about swamping picks. Sometimes I wonder about you guys. We know we aren't going to win a championship anytime soon, but damn aren't you getting tired of helping other teams become successful? Get his *** out of that starting lineup ASAP he is just a waste of DNA on the court right now. Let's get as much wins and possible and worry about and his already shattered confidence later.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Thomas said he's not even close to replacing *David Lee* with the abysmal *Channing **Frye* (3 points, 13 minutes) in the starting lineup. It could be Thomas' way of not hurting Frye's stock, too.


Link


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Grinch,*



alphaorange said:


> I like Curry, too. I just think that Lee works very well with Frye and the high energy guys. When Frye plays with these guys, he seems to play at a higher level. Curry plays the same (energy-wise) no matter who he is playing with. I certainly think that Eddy could benefit from more space...space that Frye could help provide by hitting some jumpers. I don't think IT should have scrapped that part of the offense, entirely. I wonder if he did it because LB used it as a staple? Kiyaman is right...we have some serious chemistry problems. Not personality (that I know of), but just chemistry on the court.



and for the 15-20 minutes a game they are on the court it would be fine .

but it doesn't really help the knicks much .

the bench is doing great without frye, they are really tearing into teams , so the question is how much would he really help there?

my guess is a small amount he might do well , but so does every1 in that high energy 2nd unit.

i wouldn't suggest doing the team possible harm for one guy's ego and confidence or in this case not harm just not helping ....that move wont help you win games , 

but if he can get clicking with curry he could be a positive for over 30 minutes a game most top 4's lee and rose aren't really capable of handling physically for most of a game with Lee's lack of bulk and length ad malik's height problem, and he can be a guy to count on when curry falters , 

he also has a better J than either malik or lee so his potential is greater to help the starting line up, especially considering the lack of a true consistent long range shooter , just mid range guys in marbury and francis since he has been trying to expand his game to beyond the 3 point line, by the end of the season on offense he could be similar to rasheed wallace , hopefully with a better head on his shoulders of course.

the 3 things that help chemistry are playing together, abilities that fit and unselfishness.

under L. Brown curry and frye really didn't play together much so unfortunately that growing pain has to happen this season, Lee and rose are high energy guys and that does help curry in ways but curry wasn't having a problem with frye out there with him , he was playing just as well. the issues at hand are francis co existing , crawford has proven he can get the job done with either nate or marbury with him ...as has marbury proven he can play with JC and nate , the issue is really francis and how to mesh him into what they are doing , the funny thing is he is the guy who is most doing what zeke wants out there , he consistently pushing the ball, scrapping for boards , helping on D (although his own man could use more of his attention), he just isn't getting the results because he has the least chemistry with the other players and he's playing in a role he is not used to like frye.

Zeke could just bench him and the knicks would probably be fine, but I would rather they take their lumps now and learn how to play together, they aren't going to win much with frye playing the way he is anyway so more guard firepower could really help. This early rough schedule can be a bonding experience for a team that needs it.

and if a team has players that can play and the knicks do , i put it on the coach to make it work unless its an extreme case, and the knicks aren't, they have rebounding, scoring and depth, in theory they should be an efficient scoring team , so i put it on the coach to make it happen. this is regular season , you dont need more than that to win 40+.

and to selfishness i dont think the knicks are selfish , i think they lack faith in each other, they want to win but the guards trust themselves and not really the big men , and if that continues the season will go badly , i would start benching players for not passing into the post , if they cant have faith i'd at least make them play like they do , make it something that determines their PT and you''ll see most post feeds from JC , francis marbury and robinson ...or you'd see them from mardy collins after a quick substitution, either way , you'd see them. 

i probably wouldn't make moves like benching any1 at least for another month, unless the players forced it by going against Zeke's guidance and coaching.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kitty said:


> Keep allowing Frye to start and let the L's continue to mount. By the time Jan rolls around the Bulls will be licking their chops once again about swamping picks. Sometimes I wonder about you guys. We know we aren't going to win a championship anytime soon, but damn aren't you getting tired of helping other teams become successful? Get his *** out of that starting lineup ASAP he is just a waste of DNA on right now. Let's get as much wins and possible and worry about and his already shattered confidence later.


in truth it doesn't matter 1 way or the other how many games the knicks win because unless they are going to win more games than the bulls the pick wont be theirs anyway.

to be an actual winning team frye is going to have to start and he's going to have to learn how to play with curry and the rest of the starters ...avoiding that for a season just to spite the bulls is not smart , it might spare them a few mean articles from peter vescey and crew but it doesn't help the knicks be successful its just penny wise but pound foolish.

this team is built around 2 23 yr. old big men , the sooner they get better the sooner the knicks get better .

they could probably play jc and marbury as starters and with Q's play at the 3 and curry's play at the 5 be a 40 win team with david lee and malik rose as the 4's (just going off the fact they won 33 with JC and stephon and little else 2 seasons ago)....but they wont win much more than that anytime in the near future without frye becoming a star, and his progression to a significant player has to start now ...until then they are spinning their wheels but going nowhere , and if I were dolan i would fire him for it no matter how many games he wins.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I'm not suggesting that he be benched..*

for the sake of benching. I just think that Frye, Lee, Nate work well together. They have since last year. I don't want to give up on Curry either but he is not improving certain aspects of his game. The rise with him at center depends on him fixing the flaws in his game. To date I haven't seen it. I still think Frye is a more natural center than PF. I think a lineup of Frye, Lee, Q, Nate, and Crawford would be worth a look. At least you know the energy would be high from the start plus there is a nice mixture of inside/outside, speed, rebounding, and defense. Frye was drafted as a center....why is he not playing there at all? Just because Curry is making some bucks doesn't mean he has to start. I couldn't care less if Marbury goes...same with Francis. We would need to get another young guard for depth but the team could do well without both guys.

Nate/Collins/JC
JC/Qrich/Nate
Qrich/Jeffries/Lee
Lee/Rose/Jeffries/Frye
Frye/Curry/Cato/James

I would love to see that lineup for a home stand. Young and talented. But young. You can see how much flexibility there is with this team.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> ........i've seen enough to believe it can work well.
> 
> ......curry can play on the perimeter , he can hit the 15 fter and can drive past the avg. center


These statements just blew me away! These guys have games that compete and defeat each other. Sure...they may each develop to the point where their games can complementy each other...I'm doubting whether the combination will ever have such a future. Each guy needs the ball, and ONLY to SCORE the ball. It is not possible to hide them on the defensive end when they are on the court together. They each need a very similar sort of Pairing---a "Grown Up David Lee Type"...."The Not So Old Version of Maliq Rose"...a banger/Luch Pail dirty worker.

Your idea to give Frye easier touches is good, but I see no possibility of getting production for Eddie as a High Post or as a a "Facing the Basket" power forward. I'm not sure where you're coming from by indicating that Eddie Cab hit 15 footers and Slash to the hoop...!!!???? In a league of about 450 players I can easily say that he doesn't crack the top 400 as a Perimeter player----If I scrutinized him further, I think he'd fight to gain a spot in the remaining 50.

I believe they're gonna need to trade Frye...Curry is not tradeable. I think they can trade Frye in a package that includes one of their expensive DOGS with a big contract, bringing back an expiring pact AND a draft pick.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

ERAFF said:


> These statements just blew me away! These guys have games that compete and defeat each other. Sure...they may each develop to the point where their games can complementy each other...I'm doubting whether the combination will ever have such a future. Each guy needs the ball, and ONLY to SCORE the ball. It is not possible to hide them on the defensive end when they are on the court together. They each need a very similar sort of Pairing---a "Grown Up David Lee Type"...."The Not So Old Version of Maliq Rose"...a banger/Luch Pail dirty worker.
> 
> Your idea to give Frye easier touches is good, but I see no possibility of getting production for Eddie as a High Post or as a a "Facing the Basket" power forward. I'm not sure where you're coming from by indicating that Eddie Cab hit 15 footers and Slash to the hoop...!!!???? In a league of about 450 players I can easily say that he doesn't crack the top 400 as a Perimeter player----If I scrutinized him further, I think he'd fight to gain a spot in the remaining 50.
> 
> I believe they're gonna need to trade Frye...Curry is not tradeable. I think they can trade Frye in a package that includes one of their expensive DOGS with a big contract, bringing back an expiring pact AND a draft pick.


Eddy has shown he can hit the 15 ft. jumpshot and he can put it on the floor enough to get to the rim, i never said anything about him being a fulltime high post player or about being a power forward.

just enough that he is respected out there and can give frye some room to operate down low. 5-10 possessions a game tops, sometimes its not smart to have frye be the biggest knick on the floor so it cant always be lee or malik in that role to give frye space , besides they really aren't any better than curry at it anyway .

frye shows potential as a shotblocker who can come from the weakside , curry is actually a very good man defender , but not much on the team defense , they can compliment each other , and cover each other's weakness .


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> Eddy has shown he can hit the 15 ft. jumpshot and he can put it on the floor enough to get to the rim, i never said anything about him being a fulltime high post player or about being a power forward.
> 
> 
> curry is actually a very good man defender , but not much on the team defense , they can compliment each other , and cover each other's weakness .


Eddie hitting 15 footers, putting the ball on the floor, and being a good man defender---Are you sure you're taliking about Eddie?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

ERAFF said:


> Eddie hitting 15 footers, putting the ball on the floor, and being a good man defender---Are you sure you're taliking about Eddie?


its Eddy by the way ,

he has pretty much always been a good man defender, and all i have to say about his jumpshot is watch the games , he's had 2 games this season where he has made at least 3 15 fters in it 

and he's always been able drive by centers ...and as he makes his jumpshot more of a priority it will force other centers to come out on him , making his ability to drive much more effective ....as it is now they generally try to flop on him when he drives , improving his J can only help him.


----------

